# Jordan Hill playing Awesome (youtube)



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Donnie Walsh did not select a "BUST" with the 2009 8th pick: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twV7gaWsYSQ 

F Jordan Hill, playing with David Andersen out with a sore lower back, showed flashes of the potential that made him an important part of the Rockets' trade deadline deal with the Knicks. Hill had 12 points and eight rebounds, both season bests for the rookie, while playing 23 minutes. 

PG-Brooks adding Hill into the offense made Hill feel like a teammate again (Arizona). 
u must admit Jordan Hill does not look like a bust, he look like a raw rookie with NBA potential talent as a bigman. 
Hills last two games showed what confidence from his new teammates and new headcoach Adelman can do with the potential talent (athletic-defense) he showed the last two seasons in Arizona to make him a top-10 pick in the draft.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

No offense Kiyaman you do this with so many players that are ever traded from this team.

Do we not remeber the thread on how great Mardy Collins was doing? Hows he doing now?

Do we not remeber the thread on how great Balkman was doing in denver? Hows he doing now?

Jordan Hill is a RAW talent, who could either be a solid role player or a bench bum. Either way I dont think too many of us are going to lose sleep over it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jordan Hill is garbage.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Hill to me is a good talent .

its hard to find power players who are athletic, can play defense , can rebound and hit a jumpshot...he's raw mostly due to lack of bulk which he'll get in time , in the next couple of years he'll probably weigh about 250 like david lee did after being drafted weighing about 230.

he's not some reach in the 20's he's a lotto pick...he reminds me alot of horace grant when he was a rookie.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> No offense Kiyaman you do this with so many players that are ever traded from this team.
> 
> Do we not remeber the thread on how great Mardy Collins was doing? Hows he doing now?
> 
> ...



Yeah u r right....when we traded Mardy Collins we were left with just two Guards to play the next 71 games, inwhich we watched Duhon get alot of 40 minute games walking the ball up court. 

When we traded *Balkman* we knew weeks before the trade that Gallo had a "Back-Problem" that limited him to only playing one summer league game, and 28 regular season games. The 2008-9 season rotation was in dire need of Balkman's rebounding and defensive presence in the paint. 

We traded 20-10 Zach Randolph and did not get a bigman in return, which forced us to move our PF to center, our SF to PF, and our speedy PG to SG, making us the worst defensive team in the league. It also had us sign 3 centers to 10 day contracts, plus making the best needed player for the Knick team in the 2009 draft selection with the 8th pick, either: Blake, *Jordan*, Thabeet, Blair, or Hansborough (Bigmen only). 

*Did David Lee need a bigman teammate in the paint with him in the 2008-9 and 2009-10 season??? 
What happens to the Knick Frontcourt of bigmen when unrestricted FA David Lee goes to the next team in the 2010 offseason??? * 
Just a thought


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hahahaha. I just want to know where the dope is that argued with me before last year's draft about how Hill was such a better pick than Curry. where you at now, buddy? You got what you asked for.



> Mike DAntoni when asked about Jordan Hills pt "I dont like to play bad rookies...Id love to play good rookies."


Hahaha


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol...I would be more upset about selecting Hill over Jennings, Collison, and Lawson than hearing that Hill finally scored double digits in a game.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah kiyaman....


come on now......what next? a thread next year about how AL Harrington is balling out of his mind for the nets?... and how we shouldve kept him


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> yeah kiyaman....
> 
> 
> come on now......what next? a thread next year about how AL Harrington is balling out of his mind for the nets?... and how we shouldve kept him


As much as I have had my issues with Kiyaman's position on basketball, I definitely have to agree with him on this one. Consider this for a second; we've been calling for an upgrade at the center position for the past several seasons and the whole friggin' time we had that in Hill and Milicic who were on the bench the entire season. I don't buy this "bad rookie" bull**** because both guys are playing pretty damn good basketball with other organizations. This reflects much more poorly on D'Antoni than those guys. The fact of the matter is that D'Antoni has had little history of being able to recognize or develop young talent dating back to his Sun days when they traded away Loul Deng, Rajon Rondo, Rudy Fernandez and Nate Robinson to name a few. We can add Hill and Milicic to that list and were well on our way to doing so with Toney Douglas had it not been for the utterly abysmal play at PG this season. If we don't land any veteran free agents this summer, I highly recommend that we at least consider drastic changes among the coaching ranks, whether that be among assistants or even the head coaching position.


----------

